

After 75 Years of Alcoholics Anonymous, It’s Time to Admit We Have a Problem - samclemens
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/books-and-culture/75-years-alcoholics-anonymous-time-admit-problem-74268/

======
paulhauggis
I knew at some point we could get to the topic of addiction being a disease.

I don't believe it's a disease. If you didn't drink alcohol, the "disease"
would be gone instantly. This just feels like a justification for the
government to pay for a person's lack of self control, which is why there is a
push to get it re-classified.

Ever wonder why there are so many kids being diagnosed as autistic these days?
There aren't any more than before, the bar for classification has been lowered
to get more government funding.

